# Moving a 125g Saltwater



## alrcs8191 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm considering buying a 125g on the condition I take it down and move it. to fit it in the location I want it the tank will need to be completely drained. there are 3 tangs a clown fish and goby that comes with the tank plus live rock. I plan to test the water before teardown but will the fish need to be reacclimated and what type of time frame am i looking at as far as how long I can keep them in the buckets for transport/tank set-up


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

My first piece of advice is to buy a few 15 to 20 gallon storage totes. These can be used as temporary holding facilities for the fish. I would use a separate tote for each fish, along with 15 to 20 pounds of live rock in each. A power head can be used for water circulation. This will be all of the filtration necessary to sustain these holding units for a period of several weeks, giving you valuable time to get the 125 ready for fish after the move.

As a testimony to this, I once kept a Porcupine Pufferfish in a 20 gallon storage tote for over 6 months. The aquarium leaked and a new aquarium was not available in my fish room at the time.


----------

